# Kindle Touch turning more than one page at a time



## thewolfe (Dec 31, 2011)

When my wife tapes the side of her new Kindle to turn a page, it turns more than one page. It's hard to tell how many since it doesn't have page numbers. It may do this two or three times in a row and then work fine.

And it's especially a pain since there are no page numbers to try to find your place.

Any ideas?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I know I have done this a few times, but I realized that I inadvertently double-tapped.  Could she possibly be doing that?  

There are location numbers that show on all of your pages, but the page numbers (if the book has them) only show up when you touch the top part (menu area) of the screen.  Then they show at the bottom in the center.

Hope this helps.  If she continues to have trouble, call Amazon.  It could be that she has a defective unit, and they will ship you a new one right away!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

I started a thread a few days ago about this very same issue, I don't think it's a matter of double touch. I've tried all different ways of touching, barely touching it to physically tapping it. It's just so random, at times it just goes sometimes 5 pages, and I'm not up stroking (that will take you to the next chapter).

That said I called Kindle Support, they sent me a brand new Touch over night,_ I was also having battery issues (not accepting a full charge)_. The new Touch is also skipping pages but not quit as often as my first Kindle Touch.

I don't what to think about the page numbers, on my first one sometimes I had them other times I had to to restart the Kindle. On my new Kindle they have yet to display, it's the same book one that I got from the library. I rechecked it out, but it shouldn't mater if it had page numbers before, it should have them still.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't say I've had a problem with this.  But the Kindle Touch screen is very sensitive, and if your finger hovers a bit on some devices, it could advance several pages.

comfortablynumb--

when you read the book before, was it on the Kindle Touch or an earlier device?  On the Touch, the page numbers don't show all the time, but you can tap on the top of the screen to bring up the Toolbars.  The page numbers should show, if they are in the book, in the center below the bottom toolbar.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I have noticed the same thing happening to me on my Kindle Fire every once in awhile.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> comfortablynumb--
> 
> when you read the book before, was it on the Kindle Touch or an earlier device? On the Touch, the page numbers don't show all the time, but you can tap on the top of the screen to bring up the Toolbars. The page numbers should show, if they are in the book, in the center below the bottom toolbar.
> 
> Betsy


The first device I meant was my first Kindle touch, I checked out Patrick Rofuss new book Wise Man's Fear. When I touched the top it usually displayed the page number on the bottom, if not I would reset it and it would start displaying it again.

My replacement Kindle Touch has yet to display any page numbers with the same book, I had rechecked it out, re downloaded it and dragged it over to the replacement Kinlde just like I did with my first unit. I've reset it a few times, and have yet to see page numbers. I'm going to try to get a few more books on there and see if any of them display numbers. I find pretty odd the differences between my first Touch and the replacement. 
*Replacement Kindle*:
- Screen text appears darker
- accepts a full charge (first one never did) 
- Back case seemed loose at first but made a snap noise and seems fine now
- Screen doesn't advance multiple pages as often as the first one

*As to the multiple page turns* it's got to be something with the UI and or software, I'm not hovering hover the screen, starting with the first touch I decided to just prop it up on a pillow well I read in bed so I don't even have to touch it till I need to go to the next page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely check out some other books for the page number issue...try a free one from Amazon. It can always be deleted from your account if you don't want to keep it.

If you are getting multiple page turns and you're not hovering...  You might try a stylus.  It needs to be broad tipped, unlike say, the stylus that worked with my old Palm.  Unlike the iPad/iPhone/Fire, it doesn't have to be capacitive.  The eraser end of a pencil will work.

If it does it even with a stylus, there is definitely something wrong with the device.

As for the differences between your two Touches, to have some contract difference between two Kindles is not unusual.

Betsy


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi everyone. Just wanted to let everyone know that Amazon is replacing my Touch.  At first she told me that the only other option was to do a factory reset.  I said I'd do that if I *had* to, but that I wouldn't be happy about it.  It was skipping both forward and backward with left taps and I know that's not right.  She put me on hold, came back to the phone and said they'd send a replacement.  I am very happy about the solution. 
Love my Touch!


----------



## comfortablynumb (Dec 30, 2011)

Evenshade said:


> Hi everyone. Just wanted to let everyone know that Amazon is replacing my Touch. At first she told me that the only other option was to do a factory reset. I said I'd do that if I *had* to, but that I wouldn't be happy about it. It was skipping both forward and backward with left taps and I know that's not right. She put me on hold, came back to the phone and said they'd send a replacement. I am very happy about the solution.
> Love my Touch!


I'm glad your getting a replacement, and hope it works out for you...it didn't work out for me though. My replacement Kindle Touch still skips a page or many pages, it don't seem to matter how it's touched. I know for sure I'm not double tapping, I'm not hovering, I'm not even touching it (it's on a pillow)! A lot of times touches don't seem to register, or like it's bogged down. I'll try swiping more, but for me that's not as convenient as tapping, also swiping seems to really take it's time to change pages.

It's just a very buggy device, in my humble opinion at least. I keep hoping they realize this and update the software or something, I'm in no way putting the Kindle down, I'm pretty happy with it I just wish it would be a bit more reliable, I waited a long time to be able to get an ereader.


----------

